
This sleek console plays old Sega cartridges on your new TV - camtarn
https://www.theverge.com/circuitbreaker/2018/10/16/17967790/analogue-mega-sg-sega-genesis-mega-drive-price-release-date
======
sterlind
$189 is extraordinarily pricey for a throwback console. I picked up a Genesis
last week for $35, and purchased an EverDrive cartridge for $85, so I can play
8Gb worth of ROMs on real hardware.

For the price, why not get a composite to HDMI adapter and an authentic
console?

~~~
miluge
This! Oldschool feelings is better but there is always the option of a
raspberry too!

~~~
Grazester
The emulation would be subpar as appose to using a FPGA which would run games
flawlessly when done right and Kevtris does it right. You also get to use real
hardware accessories and up-scaling that doesn't have to use the analog output
of the original console.

P.S. Not all Mega Drives are made equally. Some have an inferior sound chip.

